# hardride und tretlagerhöhe/händler u.s.w :)



## Alpha_1 (19. September 2004)

hi,

will mir vieleich ne wildsau zulegen... allerdings hab ich schon paar mal gelesen das die sau mit längeren gabeln in steiler lenkwinkeleinstellung ein verflucht hohes tretlager hat?!?
würde die sau warscheinlich mit nem swinger in 215mm(63mm hub/210mm federweg) einbaulänge und ner 888 (200mm) oder super t pro fahren....
also wie geht sich das aus? (bilder?!?)
und gibts irgentwo in der nähe von ulm/augsburg nen wildsauhädler?
denn ich kauf kein bike auf dem ich netmal draufgesessen hab  


hoff auf baldige antwort! (sonst wirds wohl ein bullit  )


----------



## werz (19. September 2004)

hi, 

fahre ne Enduro Größe L mit einer Manitou slider plus (170mm). Ich hab ein Fox mit 200mm Einbaulänge drin. Bei mir ist das Tretlager 39 cm hoch, wenn ich die Schwinge im oberen "Loch" eingehängt habe.  

Ich empfinde das hohe Tretlager eher als Vorteil. 

Gruß

werz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha_1 (20. September 2004)

danke werz! aber das kann doch noch net alles sein.....kommt leute hier gibts soviele wildsäue  
wird doch wohl irgentwo eine zum probesitzen geben


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2004)

moin, fahre eine wildsau in L mit 200er dämpfer und super t. pro. wenn du nach bielefeld kommen möchtest kannst du meine sau gerne mal probefahren. oder mann trifft sich übernächstes we im bikepark winterberg. werde wohl übernächsten sonntag dort sein, ist aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher.
gruß
der wolfi
ps: wenn du ein paar tage wartest wird hier sicherlich noch jemand aus deiner ecke posten.


----------



## Airhaenz (20. September 2004)

Fahr sie auf jeden Fall irgendwo, dann kannste bei Jürgen ja den Lenkkopfwinkel steiler oder flacher ordern.

Gruß Jo


----------



## ichkriegediekri (20. September 2004)

Hi!

Fahre eine in "M" mit ner Z150 und einem 200er Fox mit 57mm Hub und 190mm FW. Das Tretlager ist (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) zwischen 38,5 und 42cm hoch .. je nachdem wie der dämpfer eingehängt ist. Teilweise empfinge ich das als einschränkung...aber geht schon...


----------



## Alpha_1 (21. September 2004)

@wolfi 
genau so stell ich mir ne sau vor!
bielefeld b.z.w winterberg is leider nicht ganz meine ecke  
in welcher einstellung/dämpferposition hast du welchen tretlagerhöhe/lenkwinkel?
ist das der x-hard hinterbau?



> Fahr sie auf jeden Fall irgendwo, dann kannste bei Jürgen ja den Lenkkopfwinkel steiler oder flacher ordern.



du hast das problem erkannt  

wie wär das einglich wenn man ne sau mit steilerem winkel ordert und dan z.b ne  super t einbaut.... dan ergibt das bei gleichem lenkwinkel doch einfach nen niedrigeres tretlager?!? allerdings hab ich auch schon gelesen das bei großem federweg und niedriger tretlager/falcher lenkwinkeleinstellung
der reifen am sattelrohr streift...


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2004)

Alpha_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @wolfi
> genau so stell ich mir ne sau vor!
> bielefeld b.z.w winterberg is leider nicht ganz meine ecke
> in welcher einstellung/dämpferposition hast du welchen tretlagerhöhe/lenkwinkel?
> ist das der x-hard hinterbau?


so stelle ich sie mir auch vor   

dämpferlänge ist exakt 200mm und im unteren loch habe ich den flachsten lenkwinkel der möglich ist...mag daran liegen dass ich gerne schnell geradeaus fahre  ...downhill ist eben kein trial. wenn´s mal eng um die ecke geht wird das vorderrad eben etwas mehr belastet.
mit der super t geht das noch, aber die 888 baut etwas höher. in der oberen aufhängung fahre ich das mittlere loch -> entspricht einem anlenkverhältnis von 3,5 : 1 und bedeutet den mittleren fw., bei mir ca. 210mm. überlege aber evt. das obere loch zu wählen, da ich soviel fw. hinten eh nicht brauche und 190mm besser zur gabel passen würden. dadurch senkt sich übrigens auch das tretlager ein wenig. die höhe kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da das rad im moment in der garage hängt und ich besch***** drankomme. würde es aber auf 38-40cm schätzen. senkt sich aufgesessen aber etwas ab.
ich pers. empfinde das allerdings nicht unbedingt als nachteil. mei mir hat der reifen übrigens noch nie am rahmen geschleift, habe allerdings auch den langen radstand eingestellt. fahre hinten einen 2.6er gazza!
und zu deiner letzen frage: jawoll, das ist der x-hard hinterbau. kann ich auch nur empfehlen! die paar gramm machen es auch nicht mehr.
geh mal in den wildsau-foto threat. da sind sicherlich einige leute aus deiner ecke dabei! pm die dann einfach mal an.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## free.rider (21. September 2004)

Habe meine Wildsau Enduro am Samstag (Endlich nach 5 Wochen) bekommen. An das hohe Tretlager (42 cm) muss man sich wirklich gewöhnen. Habe vorher ein Votec F7 gefahren. Mit Sattel in Normalhöhe bekomme ich die Füße jedenfalls nicht mehr auf den Boden. Als Gabel ist die Super T Pro eingebaut. Im Gelände ist die Sau aber ein Traum !!! MIt den vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten die der Rahmen bietet sollte aber jeder glücklich werden.


----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2004)

also ich hab die Enduro in M und´n 195er DHX drin und vorne erstmal ne Z1 mit 130 (Geldmangel   )
Das Tretlager ist schon hoch, aber man gewöhnt sich dran! Aber ich frage mich, wie das wird wenn ich ne 66RC mit 170mm einbaue...ich glaub dann brauch ich ne Leiter zum aufsteigen   

hier mal´n paar Bilder.
1...zur Zeit 

2. so würd´s mit 66RC aussehen


----------



## Blackholez (9. November 2004)

Hi Alpha, 

ich wohn in Kempten - wenn Du lieb zu meim Schweinchen bist könnt ich da was machen 

Hardride M
Fox 220
Big Ego 
HR 24 Zoll VR 26 Zoll
2 Kettenblätter....

ich bin grad tierisch im Stress aber wenns nicht eilt ...
cu mal

Bild (da hat se aber noch den Manitou drin der hat 190 Einbaulänge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

